# Sonic Wall Pro 200



## gerzyj (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey,
I'm curious if we have any sonic wall guru's out there. I just assumed the role of net admin for a company. Office I work in has about 30 employees. We have 5 vpn's set up to different offices. The question that I had was the log on the sonic wall fills up about every 10 min and sends me a page email. I have it set to record almost everything but it still seems to be filling up to quickly. The question is how often should the log fill up (I know it's dependent on the network and a few other factors but just in general) and if their's anyone who knows a lot about sonic wall I'd like to pm you part of a log to see if it's all legit or if it's someone attempting to hijack my network

thanks in advance


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know if I can help you any but we are currently using a SonicWall TZ-170 setup for client access and not site to site vpn. We really don't pay much attenteion as we should to our logs because we really haven't had any problems.


----------

